# صلوات المائدة



## jeries (16 يوليو 2007)

+ قبل الاكل+
ابانا الذي في السماوات، ليتقدس اسمك، ليات ملكوتك، لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الارض، خبزنا الجوهري اعطنا اليوم، واترك لنا ما علينا كما نترك نحن لمن لنا عليه، ولا تدخلنا في تجربه، لكن نجنا من الشرير، آمين. + اعين الكل اياك تترجى وانت تعطيهم طعامهم في حينه، تفتح يدك فتمتلا كل حي سرورا . + ياكل البائسون ويشبعون ويسبحون الرب، والذين يلتمسونه تحيا قلوبهم الى الابد. 

+بعد الاكل+نشكرك ايها المسيح الهنا لانك اشبعتنا من خيراتك الارضيه ، فلا تحرمنا من ملكوتك السماوي


----------



## maro nabil (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوات المائدة*

ممكن اسال سؤال غريب شوية  انتي ارثوزوكسية ؟


----------

